# Crawfish in North GA?



## twinstar (Jun 24, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get live crawfish in North Georgia? We live in Dawsonville, so anywhere close to that would be great. Cumming, Gainesville, etc. I would love to have some for the 4th but the only places I have found have been a heck of hike for us.

Thanks!


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm assuming you mean for eating? If for bait,send packrat a pm.


----------



## twinstar (Jun 24, 2009)

Definately for eating. LOL! We are wanting to do a boil on the 4th. 
Thanks though!


----------



## Milkman (Jun 24, 2009)

Here is one source for mud bugs........... Im sure a web search will yield many more.
http://www.boudreauxscajun.com/


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 24, 2009)

a few years back, a neighbor of mine had a low country boil.  He got the crawfish from LA...truck driver that delivered to Harry's took care of him.   Might wanna check that route!


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 24, 2009)

warwoman creek in clayton ...full of em .


----------



## River Rambler (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, 
In warwoman and Chatooga and most of the north georgia streams, crayfish are infested with parasites. Just take them out of the water for a few minutes and you see you larvae come out from under the carapace. Not sure I'd eat these for fun...you'd probably be ok, but some things aren't appetizing no matter how much spice you put on them. With this said, if I was in survival mode, I'd have a gut full.


----------



## kgo (Jun 24, 2009)

*crawfish to your door*

look at la crawfish company on the web you can order online or call them. gauranteed live next day. K


----------



## vcd1363 (Jun 25, 2009)

try Leonards Market in Cumming.


----------



## Rays123 (Jun 25, 2009)

i think wilkies on 369 has them and furgesons probably does too. there both on 369 before ya get to 400


----------



## River Rambler (Jun 25, 2009)

You can get them at the atlanta highway seafood market in Gainesville. That place is a gold mine- best gumbo you'll ever taste....and shrimp po boy too!


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah gotta buy 'em. The local crawfish aren't big enough to eat / and if you could find one or two bigger ones....that's not enough to make a meal.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 25, 2009)

The restaurant at Southern Harbor Marina on the Alabama side of West Point dam has some mighty tasty fried crawdad tails!


----------

